# Half glass door



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Not quite finished yet but almost. I have been making this panelled door which will have etched glass in the upper portion. It is just a dry fit at the moment.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A great job and a great choice of wood. I always enjoy the look of woods that have knots.

Looking forwartd to seeing that puppy finished. 

Great job.
John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mailee,

I second that comotion.

Very nice indeed....

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very professional door but I have to be honest and say that raised panel cutters would have made for 10 out of 10.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Mailee. If not gates it's doors. Are we going to have to call you the doorman too?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well Doc, I just seem to be having a run on doors and gates at the moment. At least 'Doorman' sounds better than the chicken man I guess.  Harry you lost me with your post mate sorry, I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice mailee. Got to watch these nick names they started calling my the king of pens  and Harry does sometimes so don't mind him


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well here it is with the glass fitted. I shall fit it into it's new home tomorrow. Oh and I don't mind the Nicknames been called a lot worse.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A great choice of glass, I am one that likes glass that is etched, and it compliments the choice of design.

Can't wait to see it finished. 

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry you lost me with your post mate sorry, I don't understand what you mean."

Mailee, don't get me wrong, I'm not criticising you, only interested in why you went around the panels with a bead cutter? bit which has protruded into the style and rails as can be seen in your second photo.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Ah I see I am with you now Harry. The reason for this was I found it much easier to cut the profile this way not having a full size door rail and stile set. Also this way ensures that the profiles line up correctly. I could have run them straight through on the router table but would still have had to hand chisel the mitres on the profile. Swings and roundabouts situation I think. 

Here it is finally in place and ready for a lick of paint. Took some hanging as the frame was out of whack as usual. Still customer was very happy with it.


----------

